# Android phone under 10000



## ghouse12311 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have to buy a new phone under 10k just for regular usage, please suggest.

Edit:

1. Budget? 10K
2. Display type and size? Any
3. Dual sim? Yes
4. Preferred choice of brand? Any
5. What camera option you want (flash, front facing camera)? Any
6. Preferred operating system? (Android, iOS, Windows Phone, etc). Android
7. Preferred connectivity options (3G, 4G ready). 3G/4G
8. Primary use of handset (multimedia, camera, internet, gaming etc)? All
9. Any specific mobile phones in consideration? Lenovo K3 Note/ Yureka 
10. Any other info that you want to share: Please also suggest phones with 4.7/5 inch or smaller screen sizes


----------



## satinder (Oct 25, 2015)

Yureka plus
Redmi 2 prime
Lenovo K3 Note


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 25, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/buying-advice/134349-questionnaire-mobile-phone-purchase-queries.html


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/buying-advice/134349-questionnaire-mobile-phone-purchase-queries.html



edited opening post


----------



## Innocent Lies (Oct 26, 2015)

I found mi4i for 9999 on Flipkart (or maybe Amazon not sure) + 10% cashback/discount on standard chartered.

So mi4i for ~9K sounds really good to me.

It's excellent for regular usage IMO, if you're not doing heavy gaming etc. Also I understand the screen & camera are the best in class.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 26, 2015)

Innocent Lies said:


> I found mi4i for 9999 on Flipkart (or maybe Amazon not sure) + 10% cashback/discount on standard chartered.
> 
> So mi4i for ~9K sounds really good to me.
> 
> It's excellent for regular usage IMO, if you're not doing heavy gaming etc. Also I understand the screen & camera are the best in class.



Best 5" device under 10k if you can live with just 13GB storage

For 5.5" size, K3 Note & ASUS Zenfone 2 Laser are good options


----------



## bgeing (Oct 26, 2015)

Innocent Lies said:


> I found mi4i for 9999 on Flipkart (or maybe Amazon not sure) + 10% cashback/discount on standard chartered.
> 
> So mi4i for ~9K sounds really good to me.
> 
> It's excellent for regular usage IMO, if you're not doing heavy gaming etc. Also I understand the screen & camera are the best in class.



+1 to this.


----------



## vishaltapre13 (Oct 27, 2015)

Go for Lenovo k3 note


----------



## the.one (Oct 27, 2015)

mi4i / zenfone 2 laser


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2015)

I am also looking for sub 10k best Android phone. And so far below are my choices:

1. Mi4i : If not for the lack of expandable storage, this would have been a no brainer. But since there is only limit of 13 gigs, its one hell of a limitation, considering the kind of display it have its pity that it can't hold many 1080p movies on its internal memory.

2. Lenovo K3 Note: Damn, this phone have no shortcoming in first sight. The only problem is that it's a little flat. No beauty at all. Mi4i is prettier, but this phone is not so much. 

I haven't selected Asus Zenfone Laser since it have 720p display which would look terrible in 5.5" screen. So what you guys think?

BTW, whats with no software buttons, and only hardware buttons with these sub 10k phones? Even a low end phone like Moto E have on screen buttons, which these 10k phones lack.


----------



## ankushv (Oct 28, 2015)

Also lenovo k3 note buttons are not backlit.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2015)

ankushv said:


> Also lenovo k3 note buttons are not backlit.



That's another con I guess, since a person would need to be used to, before they can use it in dark.

Btw, why the scheme on hard buttons are different than the on screen buttons. On screen buttons, are of order: Back, Menu, Recent Apps.
But hardware buttons are of order: Recent Apps, Menu and Back button.

Why couldn't manufacturers with hardware buttons follow a standard practice? :/


----------



## sankar789 (Dec 3, 2015)

Lenovo K3 Note stands at the top position & then Asus Zenfone 2..


----------



## Minion (Dec 3, 2015)

I would suggest Meizu M2 Note for 10k.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 3, 2015)

avoid Meizu,Lenovo,Xiaomi etc, their after sales is bad and quality of Meizu and Lenovo is nowhere near the likes of Moto etc
Also Mediatek proccy means literally no dev support 
if you must take the chance, Mi4i is the best among the lot and has an amazing camera too
next in line is the Yureka and Redmi 
Id still suggest a Moto or Asus because of better after sales and dev support but the camera is mediocre


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 3, 2015)

Guys OP is nowhere to be found & this is an old thread, more than a month old


----------



## sankar789 (Dec 8, 2015)

You need to definitely go with Lenovo K3 Note... It has got some really attractive features and comes at low price. Other option that can be taken is Samsung Galaxy On7 or Redmi 2.


----------



## shanmorkel1685 (Jun 13, 2016)

Honor 4x,
Lenovo k5,
Redmi 2 prime


----------



## priya verma (Jun 24, 2016)

*There are many brands*



ghouse12311 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have to buy a new phone under 10k just for regular usage, please suggest.
> 
> ...



You can go for Redmi,oppo,lenovo,micromax,karbonn,moto g3 and samsung mobiles.Moto g3 would be the best and completes your all needs.

- - - Updated - - -

You can go for Redmi,oppo,lenovo,micromax,karbonn,moto g3 and samsung mobiles.Moto g3 would be the best and completes your all needs.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2016)

vikas tanwar said:


> Here is the list of the top mobile under 10000 in India April 2016 of various brands. These top 10 best smartphones below 10000 are based on Android Operating System which offer the best combination of features, performance,quality, and spec.for a smartphone buyer who is willing to buy a phone under 10000.
> 
> 1.Xiaomi Redmi Note 3
> 5.Motorola Moto G (3rd Generation)
> ...




Why do you keep posting a list and a link to a site which is unheard of?


----------



## ajay jangid (Jul 5, 2016)

Coolpad Note 3 Android phone under 10k

*Display type and size*:- 5.5 inch
*Dual sim*:- Yes
*camera* :-13MP Primary and 5MP Front camera
*Memory*:- 16GB internal and 3GB RAM


----------

